# Anleitung für Sigma SD10



## digitalspecht (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

habe mir vor ein paar Monaten die Sigma SD10 gekauft. Der einzige Haken ist die französische Anleitung. Weiß jemand, wo man eine deutsche bekommt/findet?

Mfg,
Digi


----------



## jore (7. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann dir leider nicht sagen wo du eine herunterladen kannst, aber ich habe gute Erfahrungen bei "Photo Dose" gemacht. Die können sicher jede Bedienungsanleitung besorgen. Ich weiss nicht wo du wohnst, aber wenn es keine Filiale in deiner Nähe ist, tut es sicherlich auch ein anderes Fotogeschäft. Einige Händler sind sogar so freundlich und lassen dich einige Seiten kopieren oder sogar die gesamte Anleitung.

Es wäre nett wenn du noch einige Erfahrungen zu der SD10 schreiben könntest, da ich auch an der Sigma interessiert bin.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## digitalspecht (26. November 2004)

Also die SD10 ist eine super Kamera. Bin total begeistert. Die Bilder sind einfach geil. Und mit der Software kannst du sie noch bearbeiten (Bsp: Gestochen scharf machen). 
Einziger Nachteil ist, dass kein eingebauter Blitz dabei ist. Der muss halt extra gakauft werden. Und das Gewicht bzw. Größe ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber das beeinträchtigt eigentlich kaum den Fotospaß.
Kurz: Ich habe es nicht bereut sie zu kaufen.   

Was willste noch wissen?


----------

